# Chefs on the run, mojacar



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone remember the chefs on the run episode of "Place in the Sun". Followed there progress over last couple of years or so they looked to be going well but but noticed on the website that their cafe looks to have closed in Mojacar. Real shame to see that any one live up that way know any more?


----------

